# [SOLVED] RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*RAM Failure, Lost Cause?* 
Computer: Dell E521 AMD Athlon 64 Nvidia GeForce 6150LE with ATI Radeon 256MB Video card upgrade.

Was running Vista with 1GB ram (2x512MB DDR2) and decided to upgrade to 2GB. Got Kingston 2x1GB DDR2-800 after consulting with Crucial. Tried to upgrade and would not boot. 

Now cannot get the MB to recognize the RAM. When I try to boot any combination of new or old RAM I get a "No RAM Memory" beep code. In retrospect when I initially inserted the new RAM it was not seated properly. But I am absolutely sure that is not the problem now.

Possible problems:

1) Fried the RAM - I would expect that the new ones wouldn't work, but why the old ones are no longer working either?

2) Damaged DIMM slot - none of the slots seem to work. I tried with a single RAM Chip in each slot and still none recognized. If one slot was damaged I would expect the rest to work.

3) MB problem - Have tried removing the CMOS battery, resetting the CMOS jumpers to no avail. Not sure what else to do.

I have unplugged everything else on my board (HD, network card, Radeon video card). 

Is this a lost cause? I cannot boot the machine any more. If it costs any significant amount to fix it will not be worth it, but wondering if anyone has any more insight into what has gone wrong.

SUMMARY: After trying to upgrade RAM, no new or old RAM are recognized and the BIOS fails POST with a "No RAM" beep code. Computer details above.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Clear the CMOS. Use ONE stick of the old RAM and see if it will boot. If all is well, remove the old sick and try one of the new sticks. 
Crucial RAM is best option for compatibility with OEM PC's.


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Okay. I cleared the CMOS using the motherboard jumper and used one stick of the old RAM in DIMM1 slot and still fails POST with "No Memory Modules Detected" light and beep code.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

With NO RAM installed, boot the PC and you should hear a single repeated beep from the Mobo speaker. If you hear the beep the Mobo is probably OK.


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

When no RAM plugged in it gives the same beep code "No memory modules detected". The result is the same regardless of whether I use new or old modules that worked before the attempted upgrade.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

What happened with the first time you tried to install the new ram, was backwards?
I have seen modules installed backwards burn the motherboard traces.

Second make sure the ram is fully seated in the slot do not rely on the clips that it's fully seated.


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Hi Wrenches. I think it was installed backwards. You mean some of the traces on the MB were melted? There was a kind of burnt smell. I suppose that is pretty much it then. I suppose I could buy a new MB since everything else is working...


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Do you think I could get away with just buying a new MB? I can get one for $50 but a new system would cost much more and I am trying not to spend right now. As long as the other components weren't damaged it should work to replace the MB and leave everything else as is though?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Yea that's probably what the burnt smell was, you can pull the board and visually verify that's what it is.

It will have to be a Dell board standard ATX boards won't fit.


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

I did pull the board and inspect it and couldn't really see anything, but I assume that is still what it was. What would I be looking for? a burned trace?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Usually the trace(circuit on the printed circuit board) when burnt is a different color, you may even see where the coating is bobbled.


----------



## aweather (May 7, 2011)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Replaced the motherboard and things are fine now. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM upgrade causes failure to boot with ANY RAM*

Good to hear you have it sorted out


----------

